# Recommendation for projector mount?



## Schlapppy (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
First time post, wonderful forum you guys here. I can tell I'll be learning lots as I build my theater.

Do you have any recommendations for projector mounts? I have a drop ceiling, and when I measured I think I will need approx 10 inches of clearance. I'm thinking something adjustable would be nice.. so something that has a tare between 8-12 inches. I could always drop it lower without a problem too. 

Also, any suggestions of how to make the hole that I cut in the drop tile look nice? Like a piece of round plastic to cover the hole or something?


Thanks!


----------



## Schlapppy (Oct 27, 2009)

btw.. the projector model is infocus in72


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

never used them but monoprice has projector mounts. Monoprice typically has products that, while they may not be the best available, are worth many times their asking price when compared to the competition.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 on monoprice
i just installed a ceiling mount for a flat panel tv as a 2nd display for our theater room, ceiling is suspended

i mounted the tube close to an edge of the ceiling tile, then used a 3 inch hole saw to cut the hole. put the tile back into the ceiling then installed the tube and connected it by reaching through the neighboring tile


----------

